# Great Garment Graphics Presents Free Webinars in November



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Garment Graphics is an organization devoted solely to the education of newcomers and established decorators on heat-applied graphics. It offers regularly scheduled free webinars as well as videos. The site also has a significant amount of educational information about the various types of heat-applied processes and materials. It’s a great starting point for anyone interested in doing heat-applied printing of any kind. Check it out at Great Garment Graphics online how-to webinars.

*November Webinars*

November 5, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 1 The Basics
2-3 p.m. EST

In this webinar join Steven Jackson of Imprintables Warehouse as he presents Part 1 of a series of instructional CorelDraw webinars. This webinar begins with the basics – how to set up CorelDraw and begin to use the shape and editing tools. 

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 7, 2013
Warm Up Winter Sales
2-3 p.m. EST

Learn how to heat print gift items such as mousepads, book bags, blankets, scarves, tote bags, nylon jackets, shoes and gift items such as koozies, CD cases, lunch bags and laptop/tablet covers. This webinar offers low-cost printing ideas as well as display and packaging ideas to warm up winter sales.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/650855001

November 12, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 2- More Basics
2-3 p.m. EST

This webinar is the second part of a year-long series designed to take you from a novice CorelDraw user to an expert. Session two covers shape tools and how to use them. 

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 14, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 3- Working with Text
2-3 p.m. EST

In this webinar, Session 3 of a year-long series, Steven Jackson illustrates how to work with text in CorelDraw. Learn how to enhance text using control menus and design it along a path. It also includes tips and tricks for creating cuttable and printable text for your vinyl cutter or print/cut system.

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 19, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 4- Combining What You Have Learned
2-3 p.m. EST

See how to use the many tools in CorelDraw to create the proper artwork for your customer. Learn how to look over customer-provided graphics to determine if they are sufficient and how to add text and design elements to create the final design. How to use different medias and customization also is covered.

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 20, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 5- Add Some Flair to Your Designs
2-3 p.m. EST

Part 5 of a year-long CorelDRAW® tutorial series, this webinar highlights how to use several often-forgotten tools such as the blend tool and more. Also learn easy steps to create proofs for your customers and to get add-on sales. 

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 21, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 6- More Tools & Tricks
2-3 p.m. EST

In this session you will learn how to use some of the more advanced tools in CorelDRAW®. Learn how to operate the extrude, drop shadow, transparency, interactive fill tools, and more.

To register, go here: On-Demand Webinar Registration | Great Garment Graphics

November 26, 2013
CorelDRAW® Session 7 -Wrapping It All Up
2-3 p.m. EST

In this final session of a year-long series, learn how to work with bitmaps in CorelDRAW. This webinar also covers the usage and many techniques of Corel Photopaint.

To register, go here: https://www1.gotomeeting.com/register/177293465


----------

